# Crew Available Feb 26-28



## TexReds (Jul 10, 2014)

Looking to snag a ride offshore this weekend. Located in Houston, willing to drive as far as Port A/ Corpus just need to get on the water. Not super experienced on small boats as most of my time has been on party boats but I'm eager and have a passion for fishing. Have my own jigging and chunking setup if needed and willing to split costs for gas/bait. Anything from a state snapper trip to going to an overnighter, just need to get out there

Pm me or text me 210-373-5620


----------

